# Siduron/Tupersan is being discontinued



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I know not many here will probably care, but I was reading various sources online including LawnSite and some government pdfs. Apparently Tupersan/Siduron is being phased out (registration not renewed by the EPA) the end of 2020. Now we know why Lebanon and others recently introduced Syngenta's Starter with Meso in their own packaging; Tenacity/Mesotrione will be the only option going forward. I've never used Siduron, but am thinking of picking up a small bag before it's gone because it's a good option if the yearly limit for Mesotrione is reached and a seeding pre-M is needed. It also may have some strengths (and weaknesses) that Mesotrione doesn't.


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Thanks @Green! Do you see 1:1 performance in granular vs liquid formulation for pre-emergent use?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

mowww said:


> Thanks Green! Do you see 1:1 performance in granular vs liquid formulation for pre-emergent use?


My experience has been with Tenacity and Starter with Mesotrione. I use the liquid if I want both pre and post at the same time...just throw in some non-ionic surfactant and it does the trick. I use the granular as a pre-M for seeding if I'm pressed for time or it's too windy to spray. Results have been similar in terms of the pre-emergent action. The granular also can turn existing grass and weeds white like the liquid, but it's absorbed through roots instead of foliar, obviously.

Again, I haven't used Tupersan/Siduron at this point.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

Siduron is one ofnthe few pre emergents ok for bentgrass.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

It is labeled to suppress bermuda in bentgrass. I am sad to hear this since it is the first weed killer I used in conjunction with seeding at my first house ages ago. Like an old friend. I wonder if someone else will start selling it. I have a bag of Wettable Granules that were fairly pricey.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

gene_stl said:


> It is labeled to suppress bermuda in bentgrass. I am sad to hear this since it is the first weed killer I used in conjunction with seeding at my first house ages ago. Like an old friend. I wonder if someone else will start selling it. I have a bag of Wettable Granules that were fairly pricey.


Nope. It lost EPA approval. Apparently just because it's so old and the makers didn't renew. Buy what you need for the coming years soon.


----------

